# Bermuda and 10-10-10



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

I've read mixed reviews on 10-10-10 fertilizer and applying that to lawns. Some say it has no use on lawns, others say it's a good source of fertilization in the absence of soil testing. Could some of you expert Bermuda guys clarify if it's the right fertilizer for Bermuda, or clarify if it is the wrong product to be using.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

It's completely fine to use for Bermuda.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

Would it be ok to apply the 10-10-10 and Milo on the same day?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

It is all water-soluble (fast release), so I would just keep that in mind when calculating your application rates/timing. I wouldn't apply it at the sames rates I would use with a fertilizer that contains some slow release.


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

BakerGreenLawnMaker said:


> Would it be ok to apply the 10-10-10 and Milo on the same day?


FWIW, I used 13-13-13 10 lbs. product per 1k, and light Milo (1 bag per 4k) for my first application this season and let the rain water it in good. That's basically a N total between the 13-13-13 and Milo of 1.75 lbs N/1k, a little heavy, but Milo is all slow release if I understand correctly. Had the first green yard in the neighborhood, of course I was one of the few who scalped and bagged all the dead Bermuda. I put it down the end of the first week in March. I've done Milo only (1 bag per 2k) apps in April and May, 0.9 N/1k. Yard is looking great! Not sure what a Mostly St Augustine yard would require.


----------

